# GF Wants LS2 GTO...which dealer in Texas?



## stone4779 (Oct 25, 2006)

My girlfriend/fiance is sold on the new GTO, and has been drooling over it for a few mnths now, but I hate Ernie Guzman Pontiac here in Houston...gave them three chances to sell me something, and they blew it bad all three so I am done there..I consistently get either a creepy/pushy guy, or a pushy/rude dude lol, my GF wont go back there! :lol: But thats another story lol... 

Does anyone know of a decent salesman & dealership that I can call up and talk about getting this thing in my driveway?

She wants a black A4 wth red interior, preferably 18's...

And we'd be willing to drive depending on the deal...we are looking for under 28K....I know it is possibe!

Also, I heard there may be additional incentives on Wednesday, so I will be holding out for that, because on the GM site it says the current incentives are good till Halloween-today, so it sounds likely....

The main things are price and service, distance is less and less a factor the cooler the people are...I cant stand the dealerships/salesmen who play like the car is solid gold and wont budge on the price and then let the darn thing sit there for months...or even worse markups! :shutme: Yuck! 

I want to walk in, pay the price I am willing to pay, and go the heck home...I dont want to sit and argue about numbers all darn day lol

Thans guys!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

stone4779 said:


> My girlfriend/fiance is sold on the new GTO, and has been drooling over it for a few mnths now, but I hate Ernie Guzman Pontiac here in Houston...gave them three chances to sell me something, and they blew it bad all three so I am done there..I consistently get either a creepy/pushy guy, or a pushy/rude dude lol, my GF wont go back there! :lol: But thats another story lol...
> 
> Does anyone know of a decent salesman & dealership that I can call up and talk about getting this thing in my driveway?
> 
> ...



*I would think with inventories of the 06's dwindling down, you may find it a little difficult to find exactly what you want at a dealer you want to deal with.
Do a search of Pontiac dealers near your zip from the Pontiac web site. I would then call them, tell them what you are after and go a little out of your way to get a deal you feel comfortable with. You may be able to get them to do a dealer trade for a GTO on a lot of a dealer you don't want to do business with.

You could also go back to the dealer you don't like and bluff them. Make it sound convincing and tell them Joe Blow who is out of your area will give you the deal for the X amount you want to pay, and if they can match it you'll sign on the spot, if not you'll go back to them. Tell them you won't haggle, this is what they offered me, and you have 1 chance to match it. This does work, I have used this tactic a few times. Make it believable. You'd be surprised what you could pull off.*


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Under 28 for your choice of color and wheels is not going to happen at this point. Dealers are getting real stingy. If you're going to be choosy, you are going to have to play the game.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Try autotrader.com. or cars.com. You're better off buying a used 2005-06. They do not go much higher than 28k and they are out there. I checked both sites with a Houston zipcode and found several listings.


----------



## stone4779 (Oct 25, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Under 28 for your choice of color and wheels is not going to happen at this point. Dealers are getting real stingy. If you're going to be choosy, you are going to have to play the game.


I was afraid of that...



Sabraxas said:


> Try autotrader.com. or cars.com. You're better off buying a used 2005-06. They do not go much higher than 28k and they are out there. I checked both sites with a Houston zipcode and found several listings.


will do thanks....Maybe we can look into a used one...


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

Actually, that combination may be hard to find in an 06 at this point. Based upon production figures, there were only 154 of those made (and I have one!) Good luck!


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Convince your girly to grow some ovaries and buy an M6 :cool Plus it will help her find a black on red much easier, there were a lot more made in manual than automatic. I get enough crap from macho boys who assume a girl can't possibly know how to handle her horses, much less if they see one with an automatic!! If she has any doubts about A4 over M6 tell her to come talk to me


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> Convince your girly to grow some ovaries and buy an M6 :cool Plus it will help her find a black on red much easier, there were a lot more made in manual than automatic. I get enough crap from macho boys who assume a girl can't possibly know how to handle her horses, much less if they see one with an automatic!! If she has any doubts about A4 over M6 tell her to come talk to me



I love the way the M6 owners give their opinion on an automatic when they don't own one. About the only thing I agree with on this post is that an M6 might be more available than an A4, But that's about it. Let her drive both in rush hour traffic and then decide.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

hardball75006 said:


> I love the way the M6 owners give their opinion on an automatic when they don't own one. About the only thing I agree with on this post is that an M6 might be more available than an A4, But that's about it. Let her drive both in rush hour traffic and then decide.


45+ minutes each way, bumper to bumper, 3 inch heels, not one complaint. I love the way guys give their opinion on a girl's capabilities when they've never been a chick. Believe me, we have tougher things to deal with than an M6 commute :cool 

on a side note hardball, i mean the above in the nicest way possible, and am not trying to start a fight. I just couldn't resist a comeback


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> 45+ minutes each way, bumper to bumper, 3 inch heels, not one complaint. I love the way guys give their opinion on a girl's capabilities when they've never been a chick. Believe me, we have tougher things to deal with than an M6 commute :cool
> 
> on a side note hardball, i mean the above in the nicest way possible, and am not trying to start a fight. I just couldn't resist a comeback



I am not trying to start a fight either. I just don't understand why the M6 crowd thinks that they are better for some reason because of their transmission selection. Personally I don't care what people drive, but I am not going to sit back and let you talk someone out of an A4 when your only argument seems to be that if you own an an A4 you're a sissy. Meet me at the track sometime I will show you just how much of a sissy I am.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey hey, now you're putting words in people's mouths. I certainly never called anyone a sissy. But if you really want to pull your pants all the way down, I'll put $50 to the fact that I'll beat your best time stock for stock. Do you paypal?

See, if you think about what you said for a minute, you have motivations for what you do, I have motivations for what I do. The consensus of most people seems to be M6=pain in the ass, and a lot of people over look them because they're worried about their oh-so-terrible commute. I don't want to see someone settle on an A4 just because they never realized what a breeze a manual can really be, or how much fun. I can't tell you how many people I know that finally learned to drive a manual, and refuse to drive auto for the rest of their lives. Some people just love it. 

I'm just lookin out to have another girl represent the GTO crowd, and all the better if she wants to do so in an M6.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAnyway, now that this has gone way too far, moving on....


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> Hey hey, now you're putting words in people's mouths. I certainly never called anyone a sissy. But if you really want to pull your pants all the way down, I'll put $50 to the fact that I'll beat your best time stock for stock. Do you paypal?
> 
> See, if you think about what you said for a minute, you have motivations for what you do, I have motivations for what I do. The consensus of most people seems to be M6=pain in the ass, and a lot of people over look them because they're worried about their oh-so-terrible commute. I don't want to see someone settle on an A4 just because they never realized what a breeze a manual can really be, or how much fun. I can't tell you how many people I know that finally learned to drive a manual, and refuse to drive auto for the rest of their lives. Some people just love it.
> 
> ...



No I don't paypal, the point i was trying to make is there are plenty of people out there that race A4's so don't discount them in favor of the M6.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

hardball75006 said:


> I am not trying to start a fight either. I just don't understand why the M6 crowd thinks that they are better for some reason because of their transmission selection. Personally I don't care what people drive, but I am not going to sit back and let you talk someone out of an A4 when your only argument seems to be that if you own an an A4 you're a sissy. Meet me at the track sometime I will show you just how much of a sissy I am.


Sounds to me like you care A LOT.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Will this ever end?

This is the first auto I’ve owned in twenty some years. For launching, general driving, and the occasional training of a Mustang owner, I’m loving the auto. Zero wheel hop and, with a retune of the TCM, it’s just amazing how it puts down the power. Auto or manual - you can’t go wrong.

Also, for ‘Go Dog Go’, it’s not commute time that’s a pain it’s the stop and go. It was all over when my commute of 40 miles averaged two hours, three in the rain. Day after day of that and your knee rebels. At first I felt the auto was a compromise, but if I had to do it over I’d still get the auto – it’s just rock solid and easily plants the power. 

*We now resume with our regularly scheduled thread.*

If your girl knows what she wants then get it. I'd rather pay thousands more than get something I'm not 101% happy with. However, the red will show smudges and stuff. Some people have had their belts or other clothing transfer dye onto the colored leather. Still, the colored interior is just so unique and looks so sporty I can see why she’s set on it.

Happy hunting!


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

hardball75006 said:


> I am not trying to start a fight either. I just don't understand why the M6 crowd thinks that they are better for some reason because of their transmission selection. Personally I don't care what people drive, but I am not going to sit back and let you talk someone out of an A4 when your only argument seems to be that if you own an an A4 you're a sissy. Meet me at the track sometime I will show you just how much of a sissy I am.


M6's dyno just a little more than the A4 but I've come to the conclusion that M6 guys just don't have the balls to pay the $1300 gas guzzler tax. J/K no one go ballistic. In reality the M6 is more fun to drive but I have a Brazen Orange Metallic A4 because we could not find an M6 nearby and I wanted that color.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> Sounds to me like you care A LOT.



Sexual tension over a tranny. You know they wanna kiss.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> Sexual tension over a tranny. You know they wanna kiss.


STOP IT STOP IT SSSSTTTTOOOOPPPPPP IT.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

*oh so humorus*

This is so funny...
I drive a manual and i love it, time i wish i had an auto but hey I LOVE MY CAR and a goat is a goat and both trannys have their ups and downs...
IT'S ALL GOOD MAN!
Whatever works for you!
My sister has never driven a standard and she says her next car will be one because it looks so fun...
It is fun but automatics are really niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

*Ps-*

What was all that about a kiss? LOL


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Casa Pontiac, Baytown, TX (just east of Houston)

Anyway, Parts Manager, Joe, talk to him.

Has a fine Holden and is mod on the "other" forum.:cheers


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Abilene


----------



## stone4779 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well we had to wait a little while on the GTO....now we are ready to buy!

I already called and talked to Jakob(they are sold out) and he referred me to Lawrence Hall and they list them at MSRP on the website 

I did an Autotrader search and no new ones list at anything less than $1K-2K under MSRP ? I am going to call and see if one can go down a little...


----------



## tater salad (Dec 17, 2006)

*gto dealer*

freeman pontiac in grapevine tx outside ft.worth had 7 about 6 to 8 weeks ago i don,t remember the colors because i was looking at a red one which they had 2 of.there latest ad is 4000 off msrp thats about the price you are looking for


----------



## tater salad (Dec 17, 2006)

i just bought my gto at classic pontiac gmc in granbury tx they only had 3 when i purchased mine but they might have another one there if not they have another dealership i know that had 4 left i gave 25665 for mine check it out


----------



## stone4779 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well we got a black A4 w/ red interior yesterday! We waited for like 40 days for it to be shipped down from Conneticut. Love it!

Going to the track and dyno soon! Will post up results!


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I had great results with Vista Ridge Pontiac in Carrollton, Texas.


----------

